# KFU 0.9/TWRP issues



## crashfactoryx (Dec 31, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying my Fire was rooted using this: 



 method, Used KFU 0.9, chose option 5....downloaded the .img etc., but on install keeps getting stuck at <waiting for device>..powered on and off 5-6 times and nothing....it still boots fine, everything seems to work, just doesn't want to install TWRP through KFU....UPDATE: Ran KFU as admin and got past that part but am now waiting for it to restart with the yellow triangle..which isn't happening







Any ideas where I went wrong?


----------



## crashfactoryx (Dec 31, 2011)

After further tinkering and research, I just factory reset and did it all through KFU......I think that was part of it, I also installed the driver included with KFU, so far so good, running perfectly now


----------

